# Tear Staining....where to start



## Maisy'sMom (Apr 21, 2015)

Maisy is 11 months old and has had staining since before I brought her home at 13 weeks. I'm at a loss on where to even start since I've heard so many different explanations!

She's teething....wait it out.

It's food allergies....don't eat chicken.

It's food allergies...don't eat grains.

It's environmental allergies...give her Claritin.

It's bacterial...she would have to be on an antibiotic all the time. (No thanks)

It's caused by a yeast...give her probiotics.

It's genetic...you can't do anything about it.

It's clogged tear ducts...she needs surgery.

and my vet who says all small white dogs have it...nothing you can do.

Is there a way to determine what it is for Maisy? Where do I even start??


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

My personal experience with Daisy: She had bad staining until she had her puppy teeth extracted. She was spayed at 8 months old and had 11 puppy teeth removed at that time. I now wash her face once a week with Spa lavish (instead of every day like before) and use contact lens solution for eye gunk. 

For teeth: By 11 months I think that any puppy teeth that would come out on their own would be out by now. Check or as your vet and see if she still has puppy teeth. They can also cause dental problems later on by building up excess plaque and misshaping her bite pattern (crowding). 

Food allergies: I feed grain free Fromms but that's because she gets itchy on grain foods. I think there is an allergy panel you can do if you're interested.

Yeast: Not positive, but can the vet take a swab of the wet stains and test for yeast? 

Clogged tear ducts: we asked our vet about this when she had her pre-spay apt. The vet said that they would likely just clog back up if that were the issue. I've also heard people have their dog's ducts flushed and it works. I would see a specialist for this if you do it so that it's done properly the first time.


----------



## Maisy'sMom (Apr 21, 2015)

To clarify, do you use the contact solution on her fur? Cotton ball application? Or do you use it like eye drops in her eyes.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Maisy'sMom said:


> To clarify, do you use the contact solution on her fur? Cotton ball application? Or do you use it like eye drops in her eyes.


I use it on cotton balls to clean the tear stains on her hair.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I had the same confusion when I started. A lot of good information but overwhelming. 
Good luck, you will eventually figure out what works for Maisy and what is a realistic effort that you can put in and how much staining you can live with. I keep my fluffs face cut very short near their eyes. If you start anything when they are young, they will get used to anything. Mine allow me to clip right next to their eyes with small blunt nosed, curved scissors, or a small personal trimmer (like the kind used trimming bikini line)


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

I also use a flea comb to remove the eye goop


----------



## Maisy'sMom (Apr 21, 2015)

Update: I started Maisy on some allergy medicine - she was itchy all over! And it seems to have stopped her eyes from always being wet... hopefully the tear stains will clear up.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

My little Tater Tot has had eye stains every since I adopted him. I tried Angel Eyes, no luck. Had tear ducts flushed when I had his teeth cleaned (3 times)...I use the spa lavish weekly and clean with contact solution, finally asked the vet about Ocubright and she got me a sample from the rep. that comes by her office since they did not carry it, it helped tremendously, also, I switched to Fromms grain free beef. I am now having issues with his tummy so I just ordered the sensitive stomach blend of lamb & potatoe. What allergy medication are you giving? Mine also seems to itch a lot...


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

I will second the Contact Saline (sensitive-because its what I use). My youngest was getting terrible stains. I put it in a spray bottle and spray it on a blue paper towel ( feels like cloth) then after I moisten the area use a small flea comb to get out the " boogies". Works like a charm. Been doing this since she was 3-4 months old, now she is almost 3 yrs. No stains. FYI... We have also changed to a water fountain in the main house and metal bowls no plastic. The food the kids eat is homemade. I make chicken/ brown rice/ peas and carrots. It is supplemented with kibble ( no grain- one of the call of the wild). 

Good luck!


----------

